# Clock on here



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

I just noticed that when I post my messages the time is not correct for my time zone.  Is there some way to set that myself or is that a server problem?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2007)

Amber, the clock is set to Geenwich Mean Time, minus 5 hours, which equates to U.S. central time.  You can calculate your time from that.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes but how do I change the time on my posts to agree with greenich mean time minus 5?  Not sure if the time is messed up since we changed our clocks ahead earlier this year than usual?  Time in the eastern U.S. is now 9:45, but the clock will reflect one hour earlier I think.

Yep, it does


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2007)

You can't change your clock, Amber.  It's the way this site is set up.  The best you can do is to, for your purposes, figure out what time it is when you look at posts.

For example, when someone on the east coast of the United States posts something, I have to subtract an hour because I live in the central time zone.  You will have to calculate times for the zone you live in.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2007)

amber:

Click on User CP  then select edit options

Scroll down to date and time options and check the settings.  You can change them there to suit your time zone.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, Andy.  I thought the times were set in stone.  I stand corrected.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Andy, I knew there was a way to set the time, however, the time is set correctly to gmt-5, however, I dont think the server has caught up with the time change.  Thanks Katie


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2007)

Did you set your options to automatically detect daylight savings time?

You may have to log off and log back on again.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Did you set your options to automatically detect daylight savings time?
> 
> You may have to log off and log back on again.


Yes, it is set to automatically detect DST.  

Still says it's one hour earlier than it actually is here.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2007)

Are you looking at the time stamp that appears on each post, next to the 'Today'?


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Are you looking at the time stamp that appears on each post, next to the 'Today'?



Yep, and your reply says 10:04, and your in Mass, so same time zone as me, and it is currently 11:04.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm stumped.  Did you try logging off then back on?


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, so I've just logged off and back on again, so we'll see if that helps.  Not sure why I would have to do that seeing as the settings were all correct, but here goes, and thanks for all of your help Andy.

Nope time still says one hour earlier, I am really stumped now.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm stumped too.  I'll see if I can get us some help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll report this to Ben P.  I'm not sure what is going on either.

I do apologize for any inconvenience amber.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2007)

I snooped around your settings before sending a PM to Ben P.  You had Daylight Savings Time checked but the next question is - Is Daylight Savings Time currently in effect?  "No" was checked and I changed that to "Yes" - you should be good to go - I hope -


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2007)

The time on my posts is wrong, too. I followed your advice Andy, but still shows the wrong hour. OOps first i'll try logging off then on again.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2007)

logged off and then came back on, let's see what this does.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2007)

Still the wrong time.


----------



## amber (Mar 15, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I snooped around your settings before sending a PM to Ben P.  You had Daylight Savings Time checked but the next question is - Is Daylight Savings Time currently in effect?  "No" was checked and I changed that to "Yes" - you should be good to go - I hope -


Thanks Kitchenelf.  I dont see that question listed (is daylight savings time currently in effect), weird.  Thanks for changing it for me.  Lets see if it works.

Very strange, it still doesnt work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2007)

See if it's working now.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 16, 2007)

Kitchenelf, mine is still showing standard time . Can you help?


----------



## amber (Mar 16, 2007)

Testing the clock

Still does not work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi guys.  Can both of you clear your cookies and then reboot?  See if clearing your cookies helps.


----------



## amber (Mar 17, 2007)

Is no one else having problems with their time on here besides me and lyndalou?  I know it's not a big deal, I can calculate the time difference, but just wondered if anyone else was having problems?


----------



## amber (Mar 17, 2007)

Testing time

Finally it works!  Just figured out what went wrong.  Kitchenelf mentioned a question which I did not see, I had to manually change that myself even though she did I think.  Anyway, Im all set now. I had to go to another of my fav sites to see if the site was incorrect on those as well, and sure enough it was.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought I changed that TWICE as a matter of fact amber - DC must be haunted!  lol

Glad it's fixed now!


----------

